# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Soba me pelet

## EDLIN

Doja te dija nese shiten soba me pelet ne Shqiperi ?
Me shume me intereson te di nese shitet pelet apo jo ?
Kerkova edhe vete me google por nuk gjeta gje, ndaj po pyes nese ka degjuar dikush per keto lloj sobash.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## ardita04

cfare jane na e sqaro pak

----------


## EDLIN

Jane soba per ngrohje...
Si lende djegese perdorin pelet-tallash i presuar ose kokrra misri, jane ekonomike dhe nuk ndotin si sobat me dru pasi kane nje sere filtrash . Thithin ajrin e ambjentit dhe pasi e ngrohin e leshojne nepermjet ventoles.... etj.
Doja te merrja nje te tille per prinderit para fund-vitit, por pa pasur pelet aty nuk ja vlen ... prandaj pyeta... ndoshta ne Tirane kane hyre ...

----------


## benseven11

Duhet te kete nje industri mobilerie qe te perdoren sobat me tallash ne Shqiperi.Ku do e gjesh tallashin?Vetem nqs importohet dhe shitet.
Ngrohja ne Shqiperi zgjidhet vetem me elektricitet,nuk ka rruge tjeter.
Rezervat pyjore jane te kufizuara.
Shteti te pakten per ndertesat e veta te institucioneve mund te instaloje panela diellore ne taracat e ndertesave per te gjeneruar elektricitet per ngrohje.Panelat jane te shtrenjta vetem shteti mund ti bleje me paret e taksave.
Per shtepia dhe pallate mund te realizohet ngrohja nga elektriciteti te gjeneruar nga mullinj ere te ngritura psh ne Tirane ne mal te Dajtit,mbi 15 katesh,mbi muzeun kombetar dhe mbi ndertesa te tjera te larta.Ky projekt kerkon investim por ja vlen.Mullinjte me ere mund te jene te shperndara ne pikat me te larta ne nje qytet,ose si nje bllok ne nje vend/zone qe njihet qe rrihet shume nga era.
Mirembajtja  e sistemit te mullinjve te eres eshte shume e vogel,ndotja e ambjentit eshte 0,investimit i nxirren leket per 10-20 vjet.
Nje pamje mulliri me ere.
http://blogs.townonline.com/parkwayB..._turbine-1.jpg
Jane krijuar sisteme te tilla me suskses ne Gjermani,Danimarke,Nevada,California.Ne NY eshte nje projekt per tu ngritur mullinj ere mbi gradacelat dhe mbi harqet metalike te urave qe lidhin New Yorkun me Nju Xhersin.
Ka modele qe mund te perdoren vetem per nje shtepi ose nje ndertese por jane shume shtrenjte,cmimi varet nga modeli fuqia qe gjeneron mulliri me ere dhe shkon nga 6000 deri 22mije dollare.

----------


## EDLIN

Kjo qe thua ti Beni eshte ideale.... po... une po kerkoj nje zgjidhje praktike per tani .Pasi pleqte ngrohen me sobe me gaz (me bombul) qe une s'ua kam besen...
Po perdor vete nje nga keto me tallash dhe shoh se eshte me ekonomike edhe se gazi...

----------


## ardita04

tani sapo pyeta nje te cilin e kam ketu afer  dhe i di mire keto gjera dhe po me thote qe nuk kane hyre te tilla para disa kohesh ka shitur nje makineri qe prodhonte peletin (nje lloj tallashi shum i paster ) donte qe ta prodhonte nje nga Elbasani por nesa di nuk e ka hapur deri tani pasi tallashin donte qe ta merrte nga Greqia ky djali mi lavderon shum pasi i njeh mire por me kushtet tona pallatet ku do te dale tymi per ne fshat po ato qe thot Benseven sikur te ishte sic thote ai por duket qe ai jeton jashte dhe jo ne Shqiperi para disa ditesh Karaburunin ia thane Italianeve per te vendosur mullinj me ere dhe jo per ne por per 20 vjet te prodhoje per Italine

----------


## NickelBack

Po shiten. Ka te qendra tregtare Casa Italia disa modele perfshire edhe nga ato qe kane telekomande. Natyrisht shitet edhe pelet me thase. Behet fjale per marketin qe ka vegla pune etj etj

----------


## EDLIN

Kam degjuar qe ka te tilla qe perdoren me miser (duhet te shoh koston... )
Sa per pelet une e perdor vete nje te tille dhe nuk eshte keq, ka dhe panel elektronik qe mund te besh ndezje dhe fikje automatike, konsumi eshte me i lire se gazi...
Po ne kushtet e Shqiperise ngrohja me korend kushton (edhe mund te vidhet kush eshte pelivan..), ndersa mini sobat me bombula qe perdoren ne mase jane me rrezik.
Te sjell pelet nga ketu ku jam nuk ja vlen barra qerane... por duhet te pyes per ato me miser ...
Kalofshi mire.

----------


## iktuus

Gjeta kete temen ne forum dhe do ishte e kot te hapja nje tjeter.
Edhe pse kan kaluar  mbi 5 vjet te pyetjes* A KA PELLET NE SHQIPERI?* jam i interesuar perseri per nje pergjigje. Besoj se tani duhet te kete pellet  ne Shqiperi por dua te di se a eshte prodhim vendas dhe sa kushton? Ju lutem pergjigje serioze. Ata qe nuk dijn te japin nje pergjigje konkrete mos te postojn  sepse skemi nevoj per dallavere

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Doja te dija nese shiten soba me pelet ne Shqiperi ?
> Me shume me intereson te di nese shitet pelet apo jo ?
> Kerkova edhe vete me google por nuk gjeta gje, ndaj po pyes nese ka degjuar dikush per keto lloj sobash.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat.


Po!
Ka edhe ka disa dyqane qe shiten ato.
Nuk e di se sa i informuar je ne lidhje me koston e dites ,edhe sa te intereson te dish rreth kostos ditore te djegies se pellet,por te siguroj qe ka.

Se shpejti do jene edhe ne dyqanin tim :buzeqeshje: 
Ka ato me ajer,edhe nga ato me uje(hidro)me kw te ndryshem fuqie.

Edhe pellet ka,edhe gjen gjithandej,por s'te garantoj dot per cilesine,por di qe kane pasur soba me pellet,edhe i kan hequr per koston e larte ditore te djegies se pellet,edhe kan vene ato me dru.

Kam qene prezent kur kan heq,edhe blere ato me dru. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Gjeta kete temen ne forum dhe do ishte e kot te hapja nje tjeter.
> Edhe pse kan kaluar  mbi 5 vjet te pyetjes* A KA PELLET NE SHQIPERI?* jam i interesuar perseri per nje pergjigje. Besoj se tani duhet te kete pellet  ne Shqiperi por dua te di se a eshte prodhim vendas dhe sa kushton? Ju lutem pergjigje serioze. Ata qe nuk dijn te japin nje pergjigje konkrete mos te postojn  sepse skemi nevoj per dallavere


Pellet ka sa te duash,edhe per cmimin ish 500 leke thesi 10 kilogram.
5000 leke te vjetra me mire.

----------


## skender76

> Gjeta kete temen ne forum dhe do ishte e kot te hapja nje tjeter.
> Edhe pse kan kaluar  mbi 5 vjet te pyetjes* A KA PELLET NE SHQIPERI?* jam i interesuar perseri per nje pergjigje. Besoj se tani duhet te kete pellet  ne Shqiperi por dua te di se a eshte prodhim vendas dhe sa kushton? Ju lutem pergjigje serioze. Ata qe nuk dijn te japin nje pergjigje konkrete mos te postojn  sepse skemi nevoj per dallavere


Me aq sa di un ne Shkoder esht dikush qe shet pellet, dhe kushto diku tek 500Leke/10kg. Nese s'gaboj e sjell nga Croazia o Sllovenia. Emri nuk me kujtohet.
Kam degju se ka edhe prodhim vendas, jane keto punishtet e medha te mobiljeve, biles njera di qe e eksporton edhe ne Itali. Tek ato esht mir ta blesh sepse esht pellet nga dru i paster, ka rendiment me te larte dhe nuk i krijon probleme stufes pasi nuk le mbetje qe ngurtesohen kur esht e fikur.

----------


## iktuus

_Wowwww 5 mij leke te vjetra 10 kg pellet, qenka me shtrenjt se ne vende te tjera te Europes. Nese e merr me shumic ne itali e gjen me 3.60 euro/15 kg pellet.
Nuk qenka akoma nje alternativ e vlefshme ngrohja me pellet ne shqiperi
_

----------


## loneeagle

Cfare hapesire mund te ngroh nje sobe e tille?

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Cfare hapesire mund te ngroh nje sobe e tille?


Max kapaciteti i nje sobe te tille mund te jete deri ne 17 kw e me pas shkojne ne kaldaja.

Jane te bukura,edhe mjaft me rezultat,por kushtojne.
Me te mira jane atehere kur ngrohen te gjitha dhomat njesoj nepermjet radiatoreve me uje.

----------

loneeagle (18-02-2014)

----------


## Gentian_gr

> _Wowwww 5 mij leke te vjetra 10 kg pellet, qenka me shtrenjt se ne vende te tjera te Europes. Nese e merr me shumic ne itali e gjen me 3.60 euro/15 kg pellet.
> Nuk qenka akoma nje alternativ e vlefshme ngrohja me pellet ne shqiperi
> _


Per 5 mije leke 15 kilogram thesi i pellet shitej ne nje fabrike druri ne Librazhd,por pelletin e dergonin jashte thoshnin.

Per te ngrohur nje shtepi 100m2 ne Shqiperi me pellet kushton rreth 15 mije  e lart ne dite,duke mos llogarit izolimin perfect te ndertesave te dikurshme atje :sarkastik:

----------


## xhori

> Per 5 mije leke 15 kilogram thesi i pellet shitej ne nje fabrike druri ne Librazhd,por pelletin e dergonin jashte thoshnin.
> 
> Per te ngrohur nje shtepi 100m2 ne Shqiperi me pellet kushton rreth 15 mije  e lart ne dite,duke mos llogarit izolimin perfect te ndertesave te dikurshme atje


cfar thua  keshtu mor burre 3 thas me pellet ne dite  per ngrohje  sikur me qen me kashte  keta thaset, kam 10 vjet  qe e perdor soben me pellet   nje thes  gjithe diten dhe  shpia eshte e ngrohteò sobat me pellet jane shume te leverdishme  per shqiperine por problemi eshte cmimi i nje thesi pellet  qe te keput ne mes sepse keshtu jemi ne shqiptaret  duam te  fitojme shume dhe shpejte,   ne  itali nje thes  15 kg kushton nga  3.5 deri ne 4.5 euro

----------


## Gentian_gr

> cfar thua  keshtu mor burre 3 thas me pellet ne dite  per ngrohje  sikur me qen me kashte  keta thaset, kam 10 vjet  qe e perdor soben me pellet   nje thes  gjithe diten dhe  shpia eshte e ngrohteò sobat me pellet jane shume te leverdishme  per shqiperine por problemi eshte cmimi i nje thesi pellet  qe te keput ne mes sepse keshtu jemi ne shqiptaret  duam te  fitojme shume dhe shpejte,   ne  itali nje thes  15 kg kushton nga  3.5 deri ne 4.5 euro


Sa me sa eshte shtepia juaj o Xhor qe me 15 kg pellet shtyn diten?

O Xhor nqs do te  komunikosh sakte pa ironi mbi kete teme kam fakte se sa djeg nje sobe me pellet se ka nga 3 kg deri ne 4.5 e gjys ne ore .

Ok?
http://www.bronpi.com/index.php/it/g...ticia-hidro-it

Nqs ke interes mbi soba me pellet  me gjen ketu keto dite      http://www.progettofuoco.com/  :shkelje syri: 

e nqs me kundershton lexo kesaj ane ,,,,,
http://www.bronpi.com/index.php/it/g...ticia-hidro-it

se une i kam lexuar me mijera here ,edhe i kam fol po aq here.
Gjithmone flasim te ngrohet nje shtepi,jo nje dhome! :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

Pse me pellet e Jo me dru?! Une me dru e kam, dhe eshte mrekulli. Te melt/ shkrin fare po ti ulesh aty ngjit! Shume romantike jane. lol

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Pse me pellet e Jo me dru?! Une me dru e kam, dhe eshte mrekulli. Te melt/ shkrin fare po ti ulesh aty ngjit! Shume romantike jane. lol


E une pro drurit  jam.
Mund te ma tregosh ne nje foto Pink  soben tende?

Ciles marke?

----------

